
Ask HN: Book binding / printing nomenclature question - ctstover
Most people have probably encountered a book of say a few hundred text pages on cheaper &quot;regular&quot; paper, with a bundle of a few pages of color glossy photos in the middle. Does this technique have a industry name? Is it commonly called something? There are a several variations. Sometimes you see the same type of paper, but the line drawing figures are all in the same few pages.
======
jjp
Inserts

~~~
ctstover
thank you

